# Algae scrappers



## LondonDragon (7 May 2009)

What do you guys use to clean the tank glass and in your experience what its best?  Also how often you replace them?


----------



## Dan Crawford (7 May 2009)

I use a stanley blade for any tough stuff but just use a pad for every day glass cleaning.


----------



## nry (7 May 2009)

An old credit/debit card is excellent for soft and tough algae on removal from glass, not worth buying anything if you have one of these - even and old store gift card or savings card etc will do, I use an ASDA one


----------



## TLH (7 May 2009)

I have one of these Algrade scrapers from my old tank.





 I have yet to get anything better like a mag float so this thread will be informative for me.


----------



## Dave Spencer (7 May 2009)

Not one to gloat, but I never see GSA, GDA or diatoms on my glass .....where`s the smug icon when you need it?

Spirogyra...now that is a different story.  

Dave.


----------



## a1Matt (7 May 2009)

algarde scraper, with razor blade inserted inside it. Works a charm.

Although I have scratched my front glass on occasion by accidentally pressing the razor blade straight into it, rather than sliding it across.  In the same was as you can cut yourself shaving   

I have a couple of the Algarde scrapers and have cut one down to a few inches long, makes it easier to get into the top corners.

EDIT - I need to use it less and less these days (not quite never like Dan   ) as I have learnt that in my tank algae on glass = low phosphates.


----------



## Garuf (7 May 2009)

I use the tetratec one myself and find it to be much better than the rather dated algarde one. That said either of the razorblade ones is always going to be 10x better than one of those magnet ones that always fall off the glass and unplant everything and cause a s**t storm of dislodged gravel/soil.


----------



## a1Matt (7 May 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> ...much better than the rather dated algarde one.



lol.  I neve thought about that - I am on about my 10th Algarde scraper and they have not changed the design for over 20 years now!!

You are right Gareth it is all about the razor!


----------



## aaronnorth (7 May 2009)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> Not one to gloat, but I never see GSA, GDA or diatoms on my glass .....where`s the smug icon when you need it?
> 
> Spirogyra...now that is a different story.
> 
> Dave.



 

I have a sponge scourer, good as it is soft on one side, and rough on the other for more stubborn algaes. It lasts me ages as i only need to use it once a month. Very cheap & effective


----------



## TDI-line (7 May 2009)

I use the JBL scraper, the blade is about 5" long, unfortunately my tank catches some direct sunlight.


----------



## Dave Spencer (7 May 2009)

I just couldn`t imagine scraping anything across my opti white glass.  

Dave.


----------



## LondonDragon (7 May 2009)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> unfortunately my tank catches some direct sunlight.


Same here, reason I am asking about this, do get some stuff on the glass which is really annoying.

Thanks for all the replies guys


----------



## JamesM (7 May 2009)

All my tanks catch sunlight at various times throughout the day, and I use a credit card or stanley blade


----------



## zed (10 May 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> Dave Spencer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I use one of these too - agreed, very effective!


----------



## Jaap (8 Dec 2015)

So what are you guys using now days?


----------



## Nelson (8 Dec 2015)

I use these http://www.petplanet.co.uk/product.asp?dept_id=1255&pf_id=5840
Even gets GSA off and no chance of scratching your glass.


----------



## Henry (8 Dec 2015)

I personally like the JBL Blanki. It absolutely rips through stubborn algae, and doesn't scratch the glass.

If I keep on top of it, just a regular non-scratch scourer will do it.


----------



## jagillham (9 Dec 2015)

Use my old driving licence, works great. Finish off with a pot scrubber.


----------



## JamieB (9 Dec 2015)

This gets great reviews from people and it's from a forum sponsor so win-win
http://www.co2art.co.uk/collections...-aquarium-13-pieces-blade-algae-scraper-215mm


----------



## ian_m (9 Dec 2015)

I just use a square of filter floss to clean my glass. Bought a large sheet from local fish shop, for not much, and just cut up small squares of that. When too dirty just throw away and cut another square.

Was originally bought as replacement for Juwel filter floss and to place under gravel to hold plants down from rather boisterous plecs (which it worked well).


----------



## Mortis (11 Jan 2016)

Do you guys get these approx 6x4 inch metal sheets for wall plastering in the UK ? In India they are very commonly used by painters to fill in cracks with plaster and to level out walls. They are about 1mm thick and quite cheap. Some of us use them instead of an algae scraper. They cover a larger area than most scrapers and I feel a bit safer than razor blades scratch-wise. You can even use them to clean a bit of the glass that is covered by substrate. If they rust then they are chucked since they are quite cheap and come blued so they last fairly long


----------



## Chris Jackson (11 Jan 2016)

I use Tetra Tech but also find a simple flexible filling life like this really useful especially for grubby front substrate algae, awkward corners and all manner of things


----------



## Konrad Michalski (12 Jan 2016)

For my weekly cleaning I use Exfoliating Glove. As I have it on my hand it is extremely easy to access each corner and very quick too. People claim that there is nothing better than JBL cleaning glove but for me it is just too expensive to try it.


----------



## NC10 (12 Jan 2016)

Good ol' Stanley type blade for me. I always run a finger nail down the edge though, just to make sure there are no nicks.

Sponge, mags, or anything that could hold 1 grain of sand scare me 

Cheap paint scrapers also disturb me lol Let your algae/film grow, then run it down the glass, see how even the "trail" is


----------



## Greenfinger2 (12 Jan 2016)

Hi I use a paint scraper on the glass a mm or so away from the silicone then a tooth brush "soft" to rub the silicone and a credit card to do around and down the substrate edge.

Also when doing a water change and the tank is just over half full I put easy carbo down the silicone with the filter off as its heavier than water it sinks right down the whole of the silicone edge leave it. Do a bit of cleaning then refill the tank and use the tooth brush. Cleans off the algae a treat


----------



## zozo (13 Jan 2016)

Konrad Michalski said:


> People claim that there is nothing better than JBL cleaning glove


Hmmm that's actualy a good idea, never heard of them and never tried a glove, tho in a small tank i don't see it to be very handy, not with my large flippers.
But comming to think of it, what about a pear of cheap wool knitted gloves?? 

Oh i use this, a stanley blade.. I still had some old broken carbon fiber Kite Rods left. Cut out the none broken part and slid it with a saw blade. Clamped the blade in and tied it of with thread, like a fishing rod is tied.  And secured and coated it with a few drops of superglew..
If the blade is wearing of i put a new one in.. Blade on a stick..


----------



## Konrad Michalski (13 Jan 2016)

zozo said:


> Hmmm that's actualy a good idea, never heard of them and never tried a glove, tho in a small tank i don't see it to be very handy, not with my large flippers.


I also used it in my nano tank and it works perfectly fine. Also if I can't get right to the corner I use toothbrush and vinegar + kitchen towel for the limescale (where the water surface meets the glass)-if you do it regularly your tank will look like brand new for ages.


----------



## Ajm200 (18 Jan 2016)

aaronnorth said:


> I have a sponge scourer, good as it is soft on one side, and rough on the other for more stubborn algaes. It lasts me ages as i only need to use it once a month. Very cheap & effective
> 
> View attachment 70296


I used one of those scourers to remove a combo of gas and diatoms after I was forced to neglect the tank for a while due to injury and it left scratches all over the glass.  They are deep enough to be visible when the tank is full and annoy me so much that I'm considering replacing my 5'x2'x2' tank.   I'd avoid those scourers like the plague in future!

I now use a long handled blade  scraper but rarely need it so it has lasted over 9 months


----------



## Henry (18 Jan 2016)

Ajm200 said:


> I used one of those scourers to remove a combo of gas and diatoms after I was forced to neglect the tank for a while due to injury and it left scratches all over the glass.  They are deep enough to be visible when the tank is full and annoy me so much that I'm considering replacing my 5'x2'x2' tank.   I'd avoid those scourers like the plague in future!
> 
> I now use a long handled blade  scraper but rarely need it so it has lasted over 9 months



You need to be careful to use the 'Non Scratch' variety!


----------



## Ajm200 (19 Jan 2016)

I did use the non-scratch variety but it still made a mess of the glass.  Maybe something gritty got caught in it


----------



## Manuel Arias (19 Jan 2016)

I use Dennerle Cleanator. It works fab and totally safe for glass. It also helps to remove lime scales from the emerged parts, and can be effectively used also in the pastic parts (if any) with no harm to it. It works very efficiently.

The down part of it is that due to its design, it is not possible to use in very narrow spaces of the aquarium. However, its size makes it great to remove any algae in the glass very quick.

So far it is my favorite, but its down size forces to use other stuff for the narrowest spaces in your tank.


----------

